# Hensojutsu- Disguise



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hensojutsu- Disguise what the best one first aw-sure this i am sure make video on it 
but blind man has been done !


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 4, 2012)

What?

Even I can't make any sense of what you're saying, Billy....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2012)

Disguise?

I got it! Can you disguise yourself as an articulate, literate man?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

Disguise?

I went to an anime con as an anime character. Blended right in.  Really.


----------



## Sanke (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Disguise?
> 
> I went to an anime con as an anime character. Blended right in.  Really.



Very ninja of you 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

wore a mask and everything.  http://rustaz.com/cosplay/tt12/tux.jpg


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 4, 2012)

Something like this.

Oh yeah,


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hensojutsu- Disguise one of  most shinobi training unite state sniper devision use the gill suit as one there Disguise to make less seen there one video i did on youtube Hensojutsu- Disguise part one if you haven't see it just go head ..............

Hensojutsu- Disguise in pass use to get in enemy village the shinobi stay like week knowing lay out every part with out cauesing trouble usely as begger or traviler

this part of one my training


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

bob nice pic


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

What's the modern context?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> bob nice pic



Thanks.  Ex GF and I did a lot of costuming. That was from 1998.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

HOW i just do AT&at sale rep got the shirt


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

*the last legianary like beender pic and sniper pic graet!


guy's i am really try hard get lot of spellcheck in post but can't down laod spellcheck from your site my security porgram wont allow it!*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

Billy, we don't offer spellcheck. It's something you add to your web browser.

For Internet Explorer 
http://www.iespell.com/download.php
or
http://www.howtogeek.com/76223/add-spell-checking-to-internet-explorer-9/

Chrome and Firefox have it by default I believe.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Firefox  man one thing stay from   i use  Open office printer porgram  but i know  i am just do this for you guy's it hit an miss spelling not my strong suit's but working on it seem your try understand with out blowing up


----------



## Bester (Apr 4, 2012)

Think of it this way.

How can you blend in with the upper class people if you can't talk/write like them? Make improving your spelling a part of your training. 

For Firefox, right-click, make sure Check-Spelling is checked. It will let you know when a word is misspelled and allow you to fix it. You just have to make certain you select the correct word. 

Ninjutsu is as much mental as it is physical. Train your mind too.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> Firefox  man one thing stay from   i use  Open office printer porgram  but i know  i am just do this for you guy's it hit an miss spelling not my strong suit's but working on it seem your try understand with out blowing up



A note: It's not so much the spelling, as the jumbled word order.  Sentence this perfectly spelled is, meaning difficult make out is though to.  It seems like you can speak more effectively than you write;  that's not uncommon with dyslexia and similar learning disorders, and that's why Bob and others found some options for you.

Now... on disguise, often the key is to be something reasonable for the environment.  A ghillie suit is fantastic, if you're creeping through the brush, but it would kind of stand out in a shopping mall.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

sorry i am going back hell


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> tell me why spellcheck said shiobi is wrong and ninjutsu  even  Hensojutsu-



The word "Shiobi" doesn't exist.  

A lot of foreign words are simply not covered in a spell checker.  You can add them to your database, as long as you spell them correctly.


----------



## Dansolo (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> tell me why spellcheck said shiobi is wrong and ninjutsu  even  Hensojutsu-



The spell checker checks English words, not romanized Japanese words. P.S. "Shinobi."

Edit: Whoops, got beaten to that reply and no way to delete this.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

grrrrrrrrr i droped the n in shinobi


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

we all cant be prefic


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not, but I pretend to be on the Internet.


----------



## jazscam (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, I believe a good disguises are;
- homeless person (they are everywhere, cheap to copy and no one pays close attention to them),
- carpenter/painter/construction worker/repairman (can be expensive to copy, able to carry tools and can be used to gain access to restricted areas)
- Priest (more expensive to copy, who doesn't trust a priest)
- delivery boy (cheap, and gives access to buildings)

This may give you some ideas.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Jazscam, Welcome to Martial Talk. I think you should head over to the meet and greet section and introduce yourself. This particular thread is not likely to see much action.


----------



## Kozure Okami (Jan 21, 2013)

jazscam said:


> Hi, I believe a good disguises are;
> - homeless person (they are everywhere, cheap to copy and no one pays close attention to them),
> - carpenter/painter/construction worker/repairman (can be expensive to copy, able to carry tools and can be used to gain access to restricted areas)
> - Priest (more expensive to copy, who doesn't trust a priest)
> ...



Hensojutsu isn't only "just" disguise, you must "be" that character. Well, exactly, what I try to say is more than just hensojutsu, but _Kyôjitsu tenkan ho_. I mean, if you disguise as painter, for example, you must do like painters, speak like painters, think like painters. You ARE the personage. What you are listing is best classified in (modern) _Shichi-ho-de_ than hensojutsu : everybody see you, but no one see you really because you are a someone anonymous among other people, it's a psychological clue based on boring, because people are not always watching everything, everyone. You can disguise as what you want, if it's only to be there without speaking with another painter (for this example) ;  the limit is only your imagination, and what you like to be, or what job you've already done before.
​


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 1, 2013)

Kozure Okami said:


> Hensojutsu isn't only "just" disguise, you must "be" that character. Well, exactly, what I try to say is more than just hensojutsu, but _Kyôjitsu tenkan ho_. I mean, if you disguise as painter, for example, you must do like painters, speak like painters, think like painters. You ARE the personage. What you are listing is best classified in (modern) _Shichi-ho-de_ than hensojutsu : everybody see you, but no one see you really because you are a someone anonymous among other people, it's a psychological clue based on boring, because people are not always watching everything, everyone. You can disguise as what you want, if it's only to be there without speaking with another painter (for this example) ;  the limit is only your imagination, and what you like to be, or what job you've already done before.
> ​



I used a disguise once when I was a kid to escape getting beat-up by a group of 4 boys who were much older than me.

I went to a school that had both the elementary and middle school grades combined, and I guess you could say it was a troubled neighborhood. I had stood up against a bully in my class, and his older brother decided that he would round up some of his friends and plot to gang up on me. The school principle was loaded down with the amount of trouble already going on in the school, so he said that the best he could do for me was to let me out of school a few minutes early each day (because he didn't have any proof that they were going to try anything).

So here was my disguise ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Instead of adding to the troubles at home, I brought my older brother's hooded jacket to school in my backpack. After school, I put my older brother's big bulky jacket on, pulled over the hood, and stuffed the inside of it with my own coat (to look like I was overweight). I exited the school from a different door than I normally would, and changed the way I walked to match my 'new frame.' I watched the boys running around the school calling out to each other, desperately searching for me in bushes and so forth, while I was slowly strolling along on the other side of the street - taking a different way home. Luckily the adult crossing guard seen the whole scene. When I got to the crossing guard, I told her what was going on and not to give me away. She suppressed her laughter of how I outsmarted the big kids, and reported it the principle the next day, who then abruptly put an end to it


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 2, 2013)

Interestingly, Nicholas Cage apparently did something similar... he was being bullied as a kid, and one day turned up dressed in much larger clothes, with a different walk and "swagger" to himself, claiming to be his own older cousin... and warning the bullies not to mess with his "little" cousin Nicky Coppola (Nick Cage's real name... the nephew of Francis Ford Coppola, for trivia's sake). He wasn't messed with again, and that was Nick's first taste of acting...


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Interestingly, Nicholas Cage apparently did something similar... he was being bullied as a kid, and one day turned up dressed in much larger clothes, with a different walk and "swagger" to himself, claiming to be his own older cousin... and warning the bullies not to mess with his "little" cousin Nicky Coppola (Nick Cage's real name... the nephew of Francis Ford Coppola, for trivia's sake). He wasn't messed with again, and that was Nick's first taste of acting...



*LOL* ... I guess my father was right, I should have been an actor!


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 2, 2013)

jazscam said:


> Hi, I believe a good disguises are;
> - homeless person (they are everywhere, cheap to copy and no one pays close attention to them),
> - carpenter/painter/construction worker/repairman (can be expensive to copy, able to carry tools and can be used to gain access to restricted areas)
> - Priest (more expensive to copy, who doesn't trust a priest)
> ...



I *hate* answering a comment made ages ago, but i gotta.

Homeless people vary in appearance. Around here, for example, they arent everywere. Theyre in a total of two places. And one of those places is once a week only.
Carpenters and such? Sure, but hows that a disguise? What are you doing, sneaking into a construction site? And if you are, you will get caught out.
Priest? I dont trust priests. Because i have never, ever seen a priest outside of a church dressed as a priest.
Delivery boy doesnt necessarily give you access to buildings. This isnt television - People verify stuff. And even if you did get in, you then need to get *out*.

Heres an idea: Dress as a person who isnt you.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 2, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> I *hate* answering a comment made ages ago, but i gotta.
> 
> Homeless people vary in appearance. Around here, for example, they arent everywere. Theyre in a total of two places. And one of those places is once a week only.
> Carpenters and such? Sure, but hows that a disguise? What are you doing, sneaking into a construction site? And if you are, you will get caught out.
> ...



I understand your point Cyriacus, that a person must select a disguise that would deceive the person(s) that its intended for; however, I think it's possible that Jazscam may have already considered that. *If you were the target, the disguise obviously should be different; but I'll argue that a trained assassin would know you well enough to select the proper one.*

But for me for example, Jazscam choices would work well against:

1) I have a heart for the homeless, and have stopped on more than one occasion to help.

2) We have had different work done on the home we live in, and it is not uncommon at all to see a new face. The contractors usually showed up at varying times, with a little surveillance, it wouldn't take much creativity to find an opportunity. I also have volunteered for an organization that builds homes at lower cost, and anybody can volunteer to sign up to work on the same site together.

3) A Pastor could work as well against me, because the church my wife goes to has had much trouble these days financially, and another Pastor will probably be retiring soon. He could easily show up dressed as a Pastor, (it is common to see Pastors wearing their black and white collars in my environment), claiming that he was a new Pastor who would be coming to the church and wanted to stop by and say hello.

4) We get UPS packages delivered to our house, newspaper deliveries, sometimes pizza, and of course there's solicitors.


Surveillance isn't as difficult to pull off as some may think, and its all about knowing the environment and the target to achieve the objective.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> I understand your point Cyriacus, that a person must select a disguise that would deceive the person(s) that its intended for; however, I think it's possible that Jazscam may have already considered that. *If you were the target, the disguise obviously should be different; but I'll argue that a trained assassin would know you well enough to select the proper one.*
> 
> But for me for example, Jazscam choices would work well against:
> 
> ...



1) I did say that homeless vary in appearance and location, not that the disguise wouldnt work. Its just that homeless arent everywere, wherever you go. Maybe in some places they are a regular sight?

2) Again, this would be pure opportunity. And if thats going to be our baseline, then all the suggestions are wrong simply because the correct suggestion would be to take every opportunity you get.

3) Thats a difference in environment. If, where you are, priests go around dressed as priests, then sure. I still wouldnt trust a priest.

4) Aye - But you need to have ordered something to get a UPS package, you need to have ordered pizza, newspapers are junk mail unless youve set up a delivery yourself, and solicitors dont contact you for no reason.

And of course, the last paragraph is factual


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 2, 2013)

If I ever need information on disguises, I'll know who to go to for some expert advice.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> If I ever need information on disguises, I'll know who to go to for some expert advice.



Ditto. Though im not entirely sure what the intent of that statement is.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 2, 2013)

As someone who works with the homeless, I can assure you they are everywhere but it is pointless to try and dress as one because homeless people don't dress any differently than the average person. If you are talking about dressing like a sterotypical, dirty old bum then that's a horrible disguise. Everyone pays attention to that kind of person, because he is an oddity. I had to address this specifically because sterotypes about the homeless just irritate me a bit.

If you want an interesting look at a disguise working, there was a documentery with Stephen Hayes a few years back where he disguised himself as a janitor to gain access to a staging area where people were expecting "a ninja" to come in and steal some guy's hat off his head (representing assassination). He succeeded, but was "killed" on the way out by the guards.

It worked for Hayes because he appeared to be part of the crew and hung around them for hours until they stopped paying attention to him.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 2, 2013)

Himura Kenshin said:


> As someone who works with the homeless, I can assure you they are everywhere but it is pointless to try and dress as one because homeless people don't dress any differently than the average person. If you are talking about dressing like a *stereotypical, dirty old bum* then that's a horrible disguise. Everyone pays attention to that kind of person, because he is an oddity.



If I was an assassin and you were my target, knowing what you did for a living I just might consider using that very disguise. It would gain me access to you and if somebody should see me escaping, what description would the police be looking for while I'm traveling back home shaved, and well groomed in my new business suit?


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 2, 2013)

Himura Kenshin said:


> As someone who works with the homeless, I can assure you they are everywhere but it is pointless to try and dress as one because homeless people don't dress any differently than the average person. If you are talking about dressing like a sterotypical, dirty old bum then that's a horrible disguise. Everyone pays attention to that kind of person, because he is an oddity. I had to address this specifically because sterotypes about the homeless just irritate me a bit.
> 
> If you want an interesting look at a disguise working, there was a documentery with Stephen Hayes a few years back where he disguised himself as a janitor to gain access to a staging area where people were expecting "a ninja" to come in and steal some guy's hat off his head (representing assassination). He succeeded, but was "killed" on the way out by the guards.
> 
> It worked for Hayes because he appeared to be part of the crew and hung around them for hours until they stopped paying attention to him.



Sounds to me like he didnt kill enough guards. You always kill the guards first. Or at least distract them.


----------

